# picasso clown and hammerhead



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

They are in 29g plan to moved to 75g clown just started hosting hammerhead. Dont want to lose that. If I transfer both to 75g at same timedo you think it will mess him up???


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I had two clowns that hosted a variety of things in my tank, all at different times. They were hosting a frogspawn for quite a while (even though I had a Red Bubble Tip Anenome in the tank at the time) in my 46 gallon bow. When I transferred them overto my 150 gallon there was a little while, maybe a few weeks, that they didn't host anything. They ended up right back in that frogspawn for a little while. Eventually they ended up hosting the RBTA though, so even if you leave them where they are they might end up hosting something else.

But I think you should be fine.


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

I have waited so long for him to host. I have been told that some wont due to not being raise with aneomes? Don't know if that is true or not but was so happy when started. I have two but this one was rearing up the other one so at the advice of 3 lfs pulled the other out. Hopefully, will be able to put back together in 75g tank


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> I have waited so long for him to host. I have been told that some wont due to not being raise with aneomes? Don't know if that is true or not but was so happy when started. I have two but this one was rearing up the other one so at the advice of 3 lfs pulled the other out. Hopefully, will be able to put back together in 75g tank


I think that some people try to get into the heads of the fish we keep and try to reason out why certain behaviors do/don't take place. I have heard it all: Some say you should put a picture of a clown hosting an anenome next to the tank, others say to target feed the area that you want the clown to host.

I am a believer that the animals I put in my care will behave as the wish, and I have no reason personally to "train" a fish. I have been fortunate that my clowns hosted an anenome, but for a while they hosted a powerhead! If he is hosting now, he has the _behavior_ present, and that should be imprinted on him indefinitely.


----------

